# Hip Scoring- How is it done?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

How is a dog hip scored? Is it from an ex ray?
And how do they work out the numbers??

When I get pup she will be scored at 12 months before we start agility, because if she has realy uneven or slightly high scores we wont be doing agility.

But I am interested in how it works


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Hips are usually done by x-ray, normally the dog must be sedate before the plates can be done. If the dog is not sedate, this poses a risk that the dog could move and the plates would be worthless or misrepresent the score.

The scores are based on what degree they deviate from the accepted standard of the perfect hip joint. The higher the degree of deviation, the higher the score.

You have to be careful scoring medium/large/giant breeds, as they can sometimes grow slower than other breeds and it has been known for some dogs in one of my breeds (dobermann) to not have closed growth plates until 18-24 months of age, therefore the hip score would not present an accurate and conclusive picture until that age.

EDIT: Also, there are still small, less stressful activities that a HD dog can do agility wise, but you need to have a club with knowledgeable mentors who can advise the best way to proceed according to your dog's degree of deviation.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

My vets prefer to completely knock the dog out with anaesthetic. If Rupert hadn't been neutered already I probably would have asked them to do the scores when he was neutered so it was the only time he went under GA.

I got Rupert done at 22 months old. I had the money before but I didn't want to do him before 18 months as I felt he was still growing/maturing and its said that environmental factors can have a bigger part than genetic  Plus I was hoping he would give me signs his hips were OK the older he got.

And yeah like Casandra said there are several different parts of the joint they score, usually from 0-6 I think. I posted a thread t'other say asking the significance of high degrees on one joint and low on another, but no one seemed to know


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

How much doe's it cost...Just out of interest.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

It was £45 each for my cockers...not sure if the price is breed specific


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> How much doe's it cost...Just out of interest.


To an extent it will vary depending on how big your dog is due to how much sedative they use (and if they fully knock them out or just sedate).

The fees to submit the x rays to the BVA are £45 see the link below.

The BVA/KC Hip Dysplasia Scheme - The Kennel Club

I got my dog hip AND elbow scored hence paid £80 plus the cost for the x rays and the sedation to be done. All together I paid something like £250.10 with £80 of that going straight to the BVA, so the vets got £170.10. He weighed about 32kgs at the time I think.

That was in an area where fees are supposed to be cheaper but I haven't noticed any notice where I am now (which is meant to be the most expensive area). But yeah Rupert was 32kgs and for GA, hip AND elbow plates and the money to the BVA it was £250.10.

Minus £35 if it was just hips being done, and of course some of the cost will be what my vets charged for the elbow x rays as they were done as well as the hip x rays.

*Poison Girl do GSD's have elbow issues too? If so I'd be inclined to get her elbows done as well, kind of if you're going to do it may as well go the whole hog?*


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Can be Expensive then...Not that I'll ever need it just interested  It's all useful info for me though as I get customers asking all sorts of questions.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> To an extent it will vary depending on how
> *Poison Girl do GSD's have elbow issues too? If so I'd be inclined to get her elbows done as well, kind of if you're going to do it may as well go the whole hog?*


yes they do, breeding do hip/elbows, boys are hemo tested and they have started doing eye tests now, both the parents to my pup are done  Very good results yippee


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> How much doe's it cost...Just out of interest.


Cost me just under £150 and that included the BVA fee!
My girl wa done at 22 months!

One thing is this day and age I would like to say is that I am not 100% confident with they way they score the hips! They are done by a panel of I assume vets and the equipment they use is the NAKED EYE! now depending on the time of day, day of week week of month etc!!! lack of concentration! 
Just my opinion!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Can be Expensive then...Not that I'll ever need it just interested  It's all useful info for me though as I get customers asking all sorts of questions.


If its any use Roo's were done up in Lincolnshire which is a 'cheap' area for vets fees (its meant to be expensive where I am now in Essex but I've noticed no change tbh!).

A fair bit of the cost is probably GA, I don't know but sedation might be a fair bit cheaper?


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

It cost me £200 for both hips and elbows 

Just waiting for the results now.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Flynns hip score cost £45 from the BVA but his x rays cost £300 - 
Mind you they were robbing b***ards and even tried to say the scoring cost £60 per x ray taken. The BVA sorted that for me after I phoned them.

Was told it should be done at 2 years of age as joints may not give correct results before due to still changing with growth. Three scrutineers from the BVA look at the x rays and decide what the score for each section is closest.

Wonder if they made a mistake with Flynn and his score was 5 - 5 instead of 55!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks 

I will maybe wait until pup is 2 then to make sure she has stopped growing, and wait until then to start agility.

Meanwhile I will be enquiring about prices etc from the vet. My vet is really quite good.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Thanks
> 
> I will maybe wait until pup is 2 then to make sure she has stopped growing, and wait until then to start agility.
> 
> Meanwhile I will be enquiring about prices etc from the vet. My vet is really quite good.


I would definitely get the elbows done as well if they are prone to elbow dysplasia, kill two birds with one stone


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Just had my youngest bitch done and it cost £160.00 including the BVA fee - I always just have mine sedated as my breed can be sensitive to general anaesthetics


----------

